# Aumento da temperatura acelera degelo



## dj_alex (11 Ago 2006 às 17:02)

> Paralelamente, outra investigação divulgada na mesma revista científica norte-americana assinala que a precipitação de gelo na Antártida se manteve invariável nos últimos anos.
> 
> «O manto de gelo da Gronelândia está a derreter-se a um ritmo rês vezes superior ao registrada antes de 2004», afirmou Jianli Chen, director da equipa científica do Centro de Investigações do Espaço da Universidade do Texas que realizou o estudo.
> 
> ...



fonte: tsf


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 17:08)

Bem isso não me supreende , agora os glaciares da Nova Zelândia têm vindo a aumentar
Só não concordo com o tempo de retorno afirmado, pq acho que vai ser mais cedo do que os 50 anos


----------



## Iceberg (14 Ago 2006 às 00:22)

Com toda esta entrada de água doce no Atlântico Norte, temos de estar cada vez mais atentos à Corrente do Golfo.

As suas oscilações têm aumentado recentemente, pelo que se torna prioritário prestar cada vez mais atenção àquele fenómeno que influencia todo o clima da Europa e América do Norte.


----------



## Seringador (14 Ago 2006 às 13:01)

iceberg disse:


> Com toda esta entrada de água doce no Atlântico Norte, temos de estar cada vez mais atentos à Corrente do Golfo.
> 
> As suas oscilações têm aumentado recentemente, pelo que se torna prioritário prestar cada vez mais atenção àquele fenómeno que influencia todo o clima da Europa e América do Norte.



Eu diria até global


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Set 2006 às 12:14)

Boas a todos,

Pegando neste tópico e pelo que já li por aí, faço esta pergunta: E se o que se estivesse a dar fosse, não um aquecimento global, mas sim uma deslocação dos pólos?

Alguém já pensou nisto? Haveria então todas uma movimentação climática ao longo do nosso planeta...  

Como todos sabemos o Pólo Norte geográfico e magnético não coincidem, aliás ao que se sabe ele tem-se movimentado muito mais rapidamente do que era esperado fazê-lo, movimentando-se para a Sibéria.

Alguns links interessantes:

*The Journal of Young Investigators*

*Tracking The Magnetic North Pole*

*Alaska Science Forum*

*USGS National Geomagnetism Program*


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 12:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a todos,
> 
> Pegando neste tópico e pelo que já li por aí, faço esta pergunta: E se o que se estivesse a dar fosse, não um aquecimento global, mas sim uma deslocação dos pólos?
> 
> ...



Penso que poderemos ter é uma inversão dos polos magneticos  , mas a isso não quero assistir


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Set 2006 às 14:09)

LUPER disse:


> Penso que poderemos ter é uma inversão dos polos magneticos  , mas a isso não quero assistir



Eu diria mais verticalizaçao!


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 23:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a todos,
> 
> Pegando neste tópico e pelo que já li por aí, faço esta pergunta: E se o que se estivesse a dar fosse, não um aquecimento global, mas sim uma deslocação dos pólos?
> 
> ...



Penso que não, para o clima é mais importante o Polo geográfico devido à influência do tempo de insolação, e à altura do sol que no Verão no Polo Norte e Sul não ultrapassa os 24º. E não sei de que forma poderia o polo magnético influenciar o clima, a não ser indirectamente...
A variação do polo magnético por exemplo por volta do séc. XVIII os polos magnético e geográfico coincidiam, no séc XIX estava já o polo magnético a 24º Oeste, hoje em dia acho que está a 7 ou 8º Oeste!


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:00)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Penso que não, para o clima é mais importante o Polo geográfico devido à influência do tempo de insolação, e à altura do sol que no Verão no Polo Norte e Sul não ultrapassa os 24º. E não sei de que forma poderia o polo magnético influenciar o clima, a não ser indirectamente...
> A variação do polo magnético por exemplo por volta do séc. XVIII os polos magnético e geográfico coincidiam, no séc XIX estava já o polo magnético a 24º Oeste, hoje em dia acho que está a 7 ou 8º Oeste!



A inversão dos polos acontecer seria numa escala temporam de milhões de anos, contudo essa *mudança afectaria direcatmente*, mas seriam impreceptiveis à nossa passagem como seres neste planeta!


----------



## Luis França (12 Set 2006 às 13:29)

Milhares de anos sim, para uma inversão dos pólos geográficos; mas uma inversão dos pólos magnéticos talvez umas dezenas de anos... senão vejamos:
em 2000/1 o nosso Sol teve uma inversão magnética dos pólos e isso aconteceu em 2 ou 3 anos (foi noticiado pela NASA e na net), mas ninguém ligou, como sempre. Se isso pode acontecer com uma estrela por que não com um planeta num curto espaço de tempo geológico? Que eu saiba nenhum Homem presenciou e testemunhou uma inversão dessas nos tempos modernos ...


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 14:13)

Luis França disse:


> Milhares de anos sim, para uma inversão dos pólos geográficos; mas uma inversão dos pólos magnéticos talvez umas dezenas de anos... senão vejamos:
> em 2000/1 o nosso Sol teve uma inversão magnética dos pólos e isso aconteceu em 2 ou 3 anos (foi noticiado pela NASA e na net), mas ninguém ligou, como sempre. Se isso pode acontecer com uma estrela por que não com um planeta num curto espaço de tempo geológico? Que eu saiba nenhum Homem presenciou e testemunhou uma inversão dessas nos tempos modernos ...



Bem isso não sabia 
Não sei, sou leigo na área, mas não poderá ter um comportamento diferente devido ao seu movimento de tranlação, i.e. o facto na terra demorar uma série temporal mais longa, enquanto o sol está "estático", e pode ter oscilações magnéticas de grande amplitude?


----------



## Rog (12 Set 2006 às 15:28)

Luis França disse:


> Milhares de anos sim, para uma inversão dos pólos geográficos; mas uma inversão dos pólos magnéticos talvez umas dezenas de anos... senão vejamos:
> em 2000/1 o nosso Sol teve uma inversão magnética dos pólos e isso aconteceu em 2 ou 3 anos (foi noticiado pela NASA e na net), mas ninguém ligou, como sempre. Se isso pode acontecer com uma estrela por que não com um planeta num curto espaço de tempo geológico? Que eu saiba nenhum Homem presenciou e testemunhou uma inversão dessas nos tempos modernos ...



Não é bem assim, que eu me conste a terra não teve inversão polar geográfica e duvido que tenha, a não ser que, tenhamos o choque com grande corpo rochoso e que implique por a terra literalmente "de pernas para o ar" e ai sim, inversão geográfica!
A estrutura do sol é muito diferente do da terra, gira a diferentes velocidades nos polos e no equador o que implica uma torção do campo magnético que acaba por se romper em ciclos de 11 anos, muito conhecidos pelo aumento da actividade nessas alturas de manchas solares, tempestades magnéticas... Ao fim de dois ciclos os polos do sol se invertem, isto num ciclo de 22 anos, algo muito comum e regular. 
A terra com um núcleo interno rochoso e o núcleo externo liquido tem um campo magnético instável mas muito diferente do sol. Muda com alguma rapidez alterando os polos magnéticos vários graus em poucas dezenas de anos, mas uma inversão magnética é algo mais drástico e atendendo à estrutura interna da terra implica modificações profundas, (por exemplo de activação de supervulcões) mas é algo raro à escala humana, a última inversão ocorreu há mais ou menos 750 mil anos (por esta altura devia andar o homo erectus no mundo ). O ciclo de inversões magnéticas não é regular, e fazendo a média, muito grosseira diga-se, dá uma inversão a cada 400 mil anos. O que para alguns pode indicar que podemos estar prestes a uma inversão magnética...


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 15:43)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não é bem assim, que eu me conste a terra não teve inversão polar geográfica e duvido que tenha, a não ser que, tenhamos o choque com grande corpo rochoso e que implique por a terra literalmente "de pernas para o ar" e ai sim, inversão geográfica!
> A estrutura do sol é muito diferente do da terra, gira a diferentes velocidades nos polos e no equador o que implica uma torção do campo magnético que acaba por se romper em ciclos de 11 anos, muito conhecidos pelo aumento da actividade nessas alturas de manchas solares, tempestades magnéticas... Ao fim de dois ciclos os polos do sol se invertem, isto num ciclo de 22 anos, algo muito comum e regular.
> A terra com um núcleo interno rochoso e o núcleo externo liquido tem um campo magnético instável mas muito diferente do sol. Muda com alguma rapidez alterando os polos magnéticos vários graus em poucas dezenas de anos, mas uma inversão magnética é algo mais drástico e atendendo à estrutura interna da terra implica modificações profundas, (por exemplo de activação de supervulcões) mas é algo raro à escala humana, a última inversão ocorreu há mais ou menos 750 mil anos (por esta altura devia andar o homo erectus no mundo ). O ciclo de inversões magnéticas não é regular, e fazendo a média, muito grosseira diga-se, dá uma inversão a cada 400 mil anos. O que para alguns pode indicar que podemos estar prestes a uma inversão magnética...




Bem explicado


----------



## Luis França (12 Set 2006 às 22:48)

(Rog)   gostei da explicação detalhada e sintética.

Se calhar podes-me esclarecer neste ponto: o que terá acontecido para, há uns milhares ou milhões de anos, a Antártida e o Ártico terem tido clima equatorial (como o provam os fósseis encontrados e análises do gelo)?
Teria sido algum Calhau daqueles valentes? 

Mais uma achega ... descobertas recentes mostram que o magma superior (o que está logo debaixo da Litostera) é mais "líquido" e deslizante (acelera o movimento das placas tectónicas, logo, os sismos) do que se julgava; não será também isso que provocou/provoca o súbito aquecimento das correntes e fundos oceânicas/os ? Senão vejamos - temos vários vulcões perto dos círculos polares »» Erebus, Augustine e toda a península aleutiana, Canadá, Sibéria, Kamschatka e a sua vizinhança, entre outros que não me lembro ...


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 10:08)

Luis França disse:


> (Rog)   gostei da explicação detalhada e sintética.
> 
> Se calhar podes-me esclarecer neste ponto: o que terá acontecido para, há uns milhares ou milhões de anos, a Antártida e o Ártico terem tido clima equatorial (como o provam os fósseis encontrados e análises do gelo)?
> Teria sido algum Calhau daqueles valentes?
> ...



Duvido que tenha sido algum calhau, e acabaste por dar a resposta, a Antártida já teve clima tropical porque esta placa continental já esteve mais para Norte, mas com a deriva das placas ao longo de milhares de anos a colocou no local onde hoje se encontra - mas não ficará por ali, irá prosseguir a sua deriva! Quanto ao Ártico nunca teve clima tropical nem nunca há-de ter, porque este é o nome do Oceano onde se localiza o polo Norte geográfico, e para haver clima tropical nestas latitudes a terra teria de se inclinar muito mais que os 23º actuais, algo que nunca aconteceu.
A única parte sólida do Ártico é a parte central do Oceano que está congelada, embora ali mesmo ao lado tenha a Gronelândia que também já teve um clima muito mais ameno . 
Os fosséis o provam, mas análises de gelo não o podem provar, porque numa zona tropical o gelo não se podia manter, e só se mantém a altitudes para cima dos 3000, 4000 metros. O que se pode analizar no gelo nas várias camadas, são por exemplo as concentrações de CO2, monóxido de carbono ... e verificar o que ocorria no mundo, como deposição de cinzas e gases de grandes vulcões e outros dados. 
Quanto ao magma mais fluído - o que se provou é que é mais "líquido" do que pensavamos, embora já o fosse dessa fluidez antes de o termos descoberto. Quanto a vulcões, sempre os ouve e sempre haverá (não existe  hoje mais vulcões do que à milhões de anos atrás), e encontram-se maioritariamente no limite das placas tectónicas, tanto perto do Ártico, como no anel de fogo do Pacífico, como nas Caraíbas..., mas isto foi sempre assim... 
Os supervulcões como o de Yellowstone a entrar em erupcão seria uma grande catástrofe, e é provável que dentro de anos (dezenas ou milhares de anos quem pode saber?) assim aconteça, mas olhando para uma escala geológica maior este vulcão já entrou em erupção durante diversas vezes com períodos calmos pelo meio (talvez para se recarregar!), e outros de grande actividade. 
O aquecimento dos Oceanos pode se explicar pelo sol, talvez pela menor camada de ozono na Terra deixe entrar mais radiação e assim mais calor, agora para os Oceanos alterarem a sua temperatura devido a vulcões, só mesmo em locais imediatamente próximos de algum vulcão, com influência quase nula para a restante massa de água.


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 10:27)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Duvido que tenha sido algum calhau, e acabaste por dar a resposta, a Antártida já teve clima tropical porque esta placa continental já esteve mais para Norte, mas com a deriva das placas ao longo de milhares de anos a colocou no local onde hoje se encontra - mas não ficará por ali, irá prosseguir a sua deriva! Quanto ao Ártico nunca teve clima tropical nem nunca há-de ter, porque este é o nome do Oceano onde se localiza o polo Norte geográfico, e para haver clima tropical nestas latitudes a terra teria de se inclinar muito mais que os 23º actuais, algo que nunca aconteceu.
> A única parte sólida do Ártico é a parte central do Oceano que está congelada, embora ali mesmo ao lado tenha a Gronelândia que também já teve um clima muito mais ameno .
> Os fosséis o provam, mas análises de gelo não o podem provar, porque numa zona tropical o gelo não se podia manter, e só se mantém a altitudes para cima dos 3000, 4000 metros. O que se pode analizar no gelo nas várias camadas, são por exemplo as concentrações de CO2, monóxido de carbono ... e verificar o que ocorria no mundo, como deposição de cinzas e gases de grandes vulcões e outros dados.
> Quanto ao magma mais fluído - o que se provou é que é mais "líquido" do que pensavamos, embora já o fosse dessa fluidez antes de o termos descoberto. Quanto a vulcões, sempre os ouve e sempre haverá (não existe  hoje mais vulcões do que à milhões de anos atrás), e encontram-se maioritariamente no limite das placas tectónicas, tanto perto do Ártico, como no anel de fogo do Pacífico, como nas Caraíbas..., mas isto foi sempre assim...
> ...



Meus amigos agora o que está a ser discutido devermos de pensar numa evolução em milhões de anos e não milhares 
Agora as alterações, com uma influência antrópica, poderão ser acelaradas mas, acho que ainda se especula muito sobre isso, também ao ponto de alguns defenderem que a Lua é que vai ter um papel importante no desenrolar da situação, inclusive o deslocamento das plataformas continentais 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/01/0124_060124_moon.html

Senão poderão verificar também aqui outras opiniões
http://geomag.usgs.gov/


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 11:02)

Seringador disse:


> Meus amigos agora o que está a ser discutido devermos de pensar numa evolução em milhões de anos e não milhares
> Agora as alterações, com uma influência antrópica, poderão ser acelaradas mas, acho que ainda se especula muito sobre isso, também ao ponto de alguns defenderem que a Lua é que vai ter um papel importante no desenrolar da situação, inclusive o deslocamento das plataformas continentais
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/01/0124_060124_moon.html
> 
> ...



Vários milhares também fazem milhões, mas tens toda a razão, nesta escala de tempo é preferível utilizar o termo milhões, a diferença é enorme embora às vezes percamos a noção disso...
Quanto à Lua, já esteve mais perto da terra e com maior influência para esta, com marés do dobro do tamanho, a longo prazo o que a Lua irá influênciar será a duração do dia. (O dia já teve 16 horas de duração e pelo efeito de maré causado pela Lua tem atrasado a cada século vários seg., espera-se que um dia, 1 dia!  possa vir a ter mais de 48 h.) Além disto estou céptico a acreditar em outra influência de maior.


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 11:50)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Vários milhares também fazem milhões, mas tens toda a razão, nesta escala de tempo é preferível utilizar o termo milhões, a diferença é enorme embora às vezes percamos a noção disso...
> Quanto à Lua, já esteve mais perto da terra e com maior influência para esta, com marés do dobro do tamanho, a longo prazo o que a Lua irá influênciar será a duração do dia. (O dia já teve 16 horas de duração e pelo efeito de maré causado pela Lua tem atrasado a cada século vários seg., espera-se que um dia, 1 dia!  possa vir a ter mais de 48 h.) Além disto estou céptico a acreditar em outra influência de maior.



Eu compreendo o teu cepticismo, mas acho que há muito por descobrir acerca da LUa, talvez por despezo, pq antigamente a lua era adorada e tida em conta e no século passado tentavam não conectar com essa ideia.
Contudo desde há uns anos para cá alguma cominidade cientifica começou a pegar em conhecimento tácito e experimentá-lo para ver se de facto alguma coisa se comprove, isto em inumeras áres cintificas 
exemplo de influência na vulcanologia, no clima (estou incluído ), comportamento da circulação oceânica,comportamento dos seres vivos, entre outros...´
Na minha opinião, penso que se decifrarmos muito do conhecimento tácito seremos beneficiado, no que toca à compreensão desses mesmo conhecimentos
http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/nsfall99/progress99Articles/humanbehaviorwithrelation.html

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/02/0215_020215_volcanohunter.html


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 11:59)

Seringador disse:


> Eu compreendo o teu cepticismo, mas acho que há muito por descobrir acerca da LUa, talvez por despeze, pq antigamente a lua era adorada e tida em conta e no século passado tentavam não conectar com essa ideia.
> Contudo desde há uns anos para cá alguma cominidade cientifica começou a pegar em conhecimento tácito e experimentá-lo para ver se de facto alguma coisa se comprove, isto em inumeras áres cintificas
> exemplo de influência na vulcanologia, no clima (estou incluído ), comportamento da circulação oceânica,comportamento dos seres vivos, entre outros...
> 
> ...



Ok, mas essa influência não é de agora, acreditar que nestes últimos tempos a influência da Lua pode ter sido determinante em algumas áreas da ciência, implica que esta estive a sofrer algumas alterações como distância ou outro fenómeno, e o apogeu e o perigeu da Lua dificilmente explicam isso.
Se a Lua está a ter influência no Clima, então sempre teve...


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 12:03)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Ok, mas essa influência não é de agora, acreditar que nestes últimos tempos a influência da Lua pode ter sido determinante em algumas áreas da ciência, implica que esta estive a sofrer algumas alterações como distância ou outro fenómeno, e o apogeu e o perigeu da Lua dificilmente explicam isso.
> Se a Lua está a ter influência no Clima, então sempre teve...



desculpem intrometer-me na conversa 

E provavelmente já teve mais influência do que aquela q tem agora  
Como o seringador disse, os adágios e sabedoria popular a este respeito, só muito recentemente tem sido confrontados e testados cientificamente, apresentando correlações por vezes surpreendentes.
julgo que a influência n está a aumentar, mas sim o conhecimento dessa influência.


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 12:06)

Bruno Campos disse:


> desculpem intrometer-me na conversa
> 
> E provavelmente já teve mais influência do que aquela q tem agora
> Como o seringador disse, os adágios e sabedoria popular a este respeito, só muito recentemente tem sido confrontados e testados cientificamente, apresentando correlações por vezes surpreendentes.
> julgo que a influência n está a aumentar, mas sim o conhecimento dessa influência.



Completamente de acordo, atendendo ao distanciamento da Lua em relação à terra é provável cada vez um menor influência, isto claro, num espaço de tempo de vários milhões de anos


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 21:57)

*Encotrei também este artigo na net da BBC sobre o degelo, este no Ártico:*

Um satélite da Nasa registrou mudanças drásticas na camada de gelo do Oceano Ártico entre 2004 e 2005.

A área de gelo permanente --a camada que fica congelada durante todo o ano-- foi reduzida em 14%, o equivalente a mais de 700 mil quilômetros quadrados. A média das últimas décadas é de redução de 0,7% da área congelada por ano.

De acordo com um estudo da agência espacial americana Nasa, publicado na revista científica "Geophysical Research Letters", o padrão pouco comum de ventos registrados em 2005 é um dos principais fatores para o fenômeno.

O aquecimento global também pode estar entre os motivos. As temperaturas no Ártico têm aumentado o dobro da média mundial.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (23 Out 2006 às 11:28)

O resultado do aquecimento global....


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 15:28)

Está fixe Tiago!   

Já agora espreitem este estudo sobre o degelo na Gronelândia     

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/6069506.stm


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Out 2006 às 20:18)

Seringador disse:


> Está fixe Tiago!
> 
> Já agora espreitem este estudo sobre o degelo na Gronelândia
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/6069506.stm



Impecável Tiago  !

No interessante e curioso artigo que indicaste Seringador no último parágrafo o que poderá ser isto!??

_"Thus according to the recent mass-balance estimates, the ice sheets presently contribute little to sea-level rise. However, great uncertainty remains, mainly because of incomplete coverage by remote-sensing surveys, spatial and temporal undersampling, measurement errors, and *perturbation from unrelated signals*." _

O que serão este tipo de perturbações?


----------



## LUPER (23 Out 2006 às 21:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Impecável Tiago  !
> 
> No interessante e curioso artigo que indicaste Seringador no último parágrafo o que poderá ser isto!??
> 
> ...



Estas pertubarções são a tábua de salvação de qualquer estudo, claro .

Mas já ninguem se lembra da GREENLAND, ou seja da terra verde. Sim há 1000 anos aquilo era verde e fértil, e segundo consta, não veio grande mal ao mundo. Porquê este alarido todo do aquecimento?


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:16)

LUPER disse:


> Estas pertubarções são a tábua de salvação de qualquer estudo, claro .
> 
> Mas já ninguem se lembra da GREENLAND, ou seja da terra verde. Sim há 1000 anos aquilo era verde e fértil, e segundo consta, não veio grande mal ao mundo. Porquê este alarido todo do aquecimento?



Não havia a pressão sobre o litoral como há neste momento....E não acredito que o nível do mar suba pouca....


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 11:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Não havia a pressão sobre o litoral como há neste momento....E não acredito que o nível do mar suba pouca....



Boas,

Alex,
Não há dúvida que existe pressão, sobretudo a causada pela intervenção antrópica, que por consequência aumenta ainda mais uma pressão normal neste tipo de alterações!  
Com isto não estou a dizer que o nível do mar não suba, só simplesmente estou elucidar que a nossa costa é uma das mais vulneráveis do Mundo  e, que face a pequenas alterações ou comportamentos atmosféricos normais e sobretudo extremos, como de 30 em 30 anos ou mais, poderão ser um duro golpe, espero este ano a repetição de um desses eventos tais como a tempestade de Fev, de 78


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 01:18)

Outras consequências do aquecimento global...
Citando o _*Ciberia*_:

"Aquecimento da Terra pode levar ao desaparecimento de alguns países
A ministra dos Negócios Estrangeiros britânica, Margaret Beckett, acredita que o aquecimento da Terra vai exacerbar as disputas pelos acessos à água e aos recursos alimentares e levar ao desaparecimento de alguns países. 

Em entrevista ao Financial Times, a ministra dos Negócios Estrangeiros britânica, Margaret Beckett, demonstrou-se preocupada com as repercussões do aquecimento da Terra, afirmando que este vai exacerbar as disputas pelos acessos à agua e aos recursos alimentares e levar ao desaparecimento de alguns países.
«Há algumas nações em situação muito delicada e o aquecimento do planeta poderia conduzir algumas delas para um desaparecimento», afirmou Beckett ao jornal, a propósito da sua visita à Alemanha, a primeira desde que ocupa o cargo."


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 00:27)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Outras consequências do aquecimento global...
> Citando o _*Ciberia*_:
> 
> "Aquecimento da Terra pode levar ao desaparecimento de alguns países
> ...




Hoje a BBC1 abriu os seus noticiários precisamente a falar deste assunto, claro que tendo como preocupação principal a economia, mas pronto foi agradável ver tanto destaque que deram ás possiveis alterações climáticas.


----------



## duncan (31 Out 2006 às 10:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Hoje a BBC1 abriu os seus noticiários precisamente a falar deste assunto, claro que tendo como preocupação principal a economia, mas pronto foi agradável ver tanto destaque que deram ás possiveis alterações climáticas.




Eu já nao percebo nada, os russos dizem que daqui a 6 10 anos o clima vai arrefecer outros afirmam que vai aquecer já nao sei a quem acreditar.


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 12:27)

duncan disse:


> Eu já nao percebo nada, os russos dizem que daqui a 6 10 anos o clima vai arrefecer outros afirmam que vai aquecer já nao sei a quem acreditar.



duncan!

Não te acredites, desconfia  
Até já fizeram a comparação dos custos com duas guerras mundiais, pelo que será mais barato ir para uma só


----------



## Minho (31 Out 2006 às 14:04)

O argumento da guerra mundial é dos mais sujos que podiam ter utilizado. Querem causar impacto psicológico com a palavra "guerra mundial". Fosse o problema das guerras mundais só económico andavamos nós bem


----------



## LUPER (31 Out 2006 às 14:38)

Neste momento todos os argumentos valem para os warmers. 

Hoje na SIC apregoaram que o clima tá maluco, or chove ora faz calor    , mas o que esperam do Outono? Uma senhora de Lx até dizia que já devia andar de Cachecol e que ainda não teve frio pra isso         . Os media influenciam e muito a opnião das pessoas, pq já pensam que Ouitubro é um mês de frio extremo. É uma vergonha este tipo de noticias


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 11:16)

LUPER disse:


> Uma senhora de Lx até dizia que já devia andar de Cachecol e que ainda não teve frio pra isso         . Os media influenciam e muito a opnião das pessoas, pq já pensam que Ouitubro é um mês de frio extremo. É uma vergonha este tipo de noticias



Lx de cachecol em Outubro???


----------



## LUPER (2 Nov 2006 às 18:14)

dj_alex disse:


> Lx de cachecol em Outubro???



É verdade mesmo, quando vi a noticia fiquei pasmado. Claro que toda a gente falava logo do aquecimento global e tal    . Gostaria de saber o que irão dizer quando este ano cair neve novamente à cota 0, ou então se entrevistarem um grego, e lhe perguntarem o que pensa do aquecimento?


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 18:47)

LUPER disse:


> É verdade mesmo, quando vi a noticia fiquei pasmado. Claro que toda a gente falava logo do aquecimento global e tal    . Gostaria de saber o que irão dizer quando este ano cair neve novamente à cota 0, ou então se entrevistarem um grego, e lhe perguntarem o que pensa do aquecimento?




Um grego dirá qualquer coisa como _" αναμενόμενη ψυχρή εισβολή στη χώρα μας έχει πια "κλειδώσει". Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει τη βόρεια Σκανδιναβία στο ταξίδι της προς τα μέρη μας!  "_

Ou seja: _" está um frio do caneco, isto agora é tipo países nórdicos!  "_ 

  

Mas realmente as pessoas somos muito influenciáveis e de memória curta. Aqui eu vejo o mesmo, há muita boa gente que ao ver chuva é logo sinal de frio, com algumas noites que por aqui estiveram nestes últimos dias onde quase não se desceu dos 20ºC e via-se gente com sobretudos! No Verão ouve noites mais frescas e andávamos de maga curta!


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Um grego dirá qualquer coisa como _" αναμενόμενη ψυχρή εισβολή στη χώρα μας έχει πια "κλειδώσει". Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει τη βόρεια Σκανδιναβία στο ταξίδι της προς τα μέρη μας!  "_
> 
> Ou seja: _" está um frio do caneco, isto agora é tipo países nórdicos!  "_
> 
> ...




Concordo, especialmente com memória curta... As pessoas esquecem facilmente as condições meteorológicas de anos anteriores, lembram-se de episódios muito específicos.
Mas os sobretudos poderam ser apenas para não se molharem é que com manga curta chega a dentro... 
As previsões pseudo-meteorologicas das tv's tem culpa no cartório, basta dizerem que é necessário agasalho, que instintivamente as pessoas sentem frio, ainda que faça mais de 20ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 22:31)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Concordo, especialmente com memória curta... As pessoas esquecem facilmente as condições meteorológicas de anos anteriores, lembram-se de episódios muito específicos.
> Mas os sobretudos poderam ser apenas para não se molharem é que com manga curta chega a dentro...
> As previsões pseudo-meteorologicas das tv's tem culpa no cartório, basta dizerem que é necessário agasalho, que instintivamente as pessoas sentem frio, ainda que faça mais de 20ºC.



Nem mais, 100% de acordo, os media hoje em dia controlam-nos com uma capacidade incrível...


----------



## dj_alex (3 Nov 2006 às 10:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Concordo, especialmente com memória curta... As pessoas esquecem facilmente as condições meteorológicas de anos anteriores, lembram-se de episódios muito específicos.
> Mas os sobretudos poderam ser apenas para não se molharem é que com manga curta chega a dentro...
> As previsões pseudo-meteorologicas das tv's tem culpa no cartório, basta dizerem que é necessário agasalho, que instintivamente as pessoas sentem frio, ainda que faça mais de 20ºC.



Não podia estar mais de acordo.....


----------



## Tiago Moreno (3 Nov 2006 às 16:48)

Aqui fica um link para este artigo:

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1176980,00.html

Provavelmente ja conhecem, mas para quem nunca teve oportunidade de ler é mais uma visão sobre o tal desse aquecimento global... num conheço o gajo, até que gostava que me apresentassem


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 22:01)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Nem mais, 100% de acordo, os media hoje em dia controlam-nos com uma capacidade incrível...



Sem dúvida a ignorância é uma fonte de alimentação recíproca entre os media e as populações, além de ficar mais barato fica mais fácil de manipular e de agradar, só quando elas acontecem é que se lembram... ninguém nos avisou....e um certo instituto faz a caractyerização do evento após ele acontecer, nem por reacção...  será mais por repercusão...                                     

Mas estamos cá nós para isso, é não é verdade MEMBROS


----------



## Minho (4 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

Bom cá está mais outra declaração  iluminada :




> El cambio climático ha provocado ya más muertos que el terrorismo internacional



http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2006/11/04/internacional/1162654299.html


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2006 às 23:58)

Minho disse:


> Bom cá está mais outra declaração  iluminada :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só falta dizerem que esta é a 3ª gerra mundial, só que ainda ninguém percebeu...
Há dados que simplesmente não são, ou não devem ser, comparados...
Penso que será sempre uma infeliz comparação, comparar o número de vítimas mortais das guerras e terrorismo com a situação climática (onde os dados são sempre difusos, a não ser que se tome em conta todas as catástrofes de origem climática como furações, tornados. Mas serão estes,  o resultado de um aquecimento global ou sempre existiram independentemente da situação climática global?


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2006 às 13:08)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Só falta dizerem que esta é a 3ª gerra mundial, só que ainda ninguém percebeu...
> Há dados que simplesmente não são, ou não devem ser, comparados...
> Penso que será sempre uma infeliz comparação, comparar o número de vítimas mortais das guerras e terrorismo com a situação climática (onde os dados são sempre difusos, a não ser que se tome em conta todas as catástrofes de origem climática como furações, tornados. Mas serão estes,  o resultado de um aquecimento global ou sempre existiram independentemente da situação climática global?



Exactamente! Imaginem agora que o governo imputava os custos das inundações das últimas 3 semanas ao aquecimento global.....


----------



## Minho (7 Nov 2006 às 11:47)

Pegando no link do Luís França:

http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3851994a7693,00.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,227392,00.html
http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/latest/200611051806/another_iceberg_sighting_reported


Este pode ser mais um argumento a favor dos AAGs (Adeptos do Aquecimento Global) mas pergunto-me: A água não está mais quente? Então por que não derreteu o iceberg?   Ainda por cima a última vez que foi visto um iceberg tão próximo da Nova Zelândia foi em 1931.... mas este ano não é antes do período de "maior aquecimento global"


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Nov 2006 às 23:13)

Aqui fica mais um link, nesta questão do aquecimento/arrefecimento global:



Portugal has been singled out as being one of the European countries that will suffer most from global warming. According to the Stern Review published in Britain this week, and which has gained international prominence since, unless urgent action is taken, Portugal is set to suffer more than most from climate change. Meanwhile, the flooding of last week has been blamed on excessive quantities of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere. And this past week, temperatures in Oporto rose ten degrees above end-of-October averages, setting new records as the remainder of the country also recorded unusually high temperatures, especially at night.


http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/woalert_read.php?lang=eng&id=8244


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 23:43)

Angelstorm disse:


> Aqui fica mais um link, nesta questão do aquecimento/arrefecimento global:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Então agora os warmers apontam logo o nosso país como um exemplo dos efeitos do aquecimento. Esse Sr Stern ainda vai ficar com muitas dores de cabeça derivado ao nosso clima. Ou em Janeiro não interessava falar do nosso clima? Que parcial que este Sr Cientista é......Assim tb sei ser cientista    . Este tipo de noticias de tão estupido que é até me faz rir


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2006 às 00:03)

Angelstorm disse:


> Aqui fica mais um link, nesta questão do aquecimento/arrefecimento global:
> 
> Meanwhile, the flooding of last week has been blamed on excessive quantities of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere.



Esta para mim é a melhor parte....      
Porque é que a vida não é tão simples como a nossa querida atmosfera     Um pouco mais de CO2 e zás aí temos chuva... se soubessemos disso tinhamos feito umas queimadas em 2005 para afastar a seca


----------



## LUPER (8 Nov 2006 às 00:04)

Minho disse:


> Esta para mim é a melhor parte....
> Porque é que a vida não é tão simples como a nossa querida atmosfera     Um pouco mais de CO2 e zás aí temos chuva... se soubessemos disso tinhamos feito umas queimadas em 2005 para afastar a seca



      Minho, isto é o cumulo do que um Cientista não pode fazer.


----------



## LUPER (8 Nov 2006 às 00:07)

Minho disse:


> Pegando no link do Luís França:
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3851994a7693,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,227392,00.html
> ...




O Iceberg chega tão a norte porque simplesmente tem temperatura suficiente para que isso aconteça. Não vale a pena arranjar grandes teorias. Menos temperatura é o que permite que o gelo não derreta, e isso para o warmers é uma machadada


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 00:10)

LUPER disse:


> O Iceberg chega tão a norte porque simplesmente tem temperatura suficiente para que isso aconteça. Não vale a pena arranjar grandes teorias. Menos temperatura é o que permite que o gelo não derreta, e isso para o warmers é uma machadada



A temperatura até poderá ser idêntica há de anos anteriores, o tamnho dos icebergues é que poderá ser maior  digo eu...


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 17:29)

Boas,

Continuando... 
A extensão pode ser menor nalguns sitios e maiores noutros, mas uma coisa é certa a espessura é muito maior do que a do ano passado...  

Qual será mais importante a espessura ou a área coberta do gelo?  
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20061211.gif
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/seaice/analysis/nh/global.20051211.gif


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 01:10)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Continuando...
> A extensão pode ser menor nalguns sitios e maiores noutros, mas uma coisa é certa a espessura é muito maior do que a do ano passado...
> ...



Bem eu sou a pessoa menos indicada para responder a esta pertinente questão . Mas apoiado no bom senso, diria que a espessura significa frio constante e maior estensão mas com camada fina é sinal de frio momentâneo.  
Logo o mais importante é a espessura.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2006 às 09:47)

Efectivamente ... uma maior espessura do gelo indica que pelo menos naquela zona a temperatura arrefeceu originando uma maior espessura do gelo!!
 Caso contrário formar-se-ia uma camada!!
 Há uns tempos atrás a consultar o mapa da temperatura da água do mar ou do ar já não me lembro .. creio que era a sul da Islândia  
 Havia uma anormalia . estando mais frio que o normal ...o que poderá indiciar que efectivamente haja uma maior formação do gelo nessa zona, o que não quer dizer que seja uma inversão na tendência ... mas simplesmente que naquela zona a temperatura está mais baixa ... e consequentemente mais formação de gelo !!
 Mas pode ser somente localizado !!


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2006 às 21:11)

Exacto, isso até na nossa costa se verifica. Basta uma nortada muito forte durante vários dias e o fenómeno de upwelling encarrega-se que as temperaturas à superfície baixem 2ºC...

Sem dúvida que o mais importante é a espessura. Se houver pouca espessura o verão austral derrete o gelo rapidamente por maior que seja a área. Se a espessura for grande não dá tempo para derreter até chegar novo inverno. Por isso o aumento da área deve ser consistente e com isso só é possível com muita  espessura do gelo


----------



## dj_alex (12 Dez 2006 às 21:52)

Anomalia(percentagem) de Nov de 2006 em relação a media de 1979-2000

Ha algumas zonas com anamolia positiva, mesmo assim grande anomalia negativa em relação a media  ...


----------



## Cumulonimbus (13 Dez 2006 às 19:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Efectivamente ... uma maior espessura do gelo indica que pelo menos naquela zona a temperatura arrefeceu originando uma maior espessura do gelo!!
> Caso contrário formar-se-ia uma camada!!
> Há uns tempos atrás a consultar o mapa da temperatura da água do mar ou do ar já não me lembro .. creio que era a sul da Islândia
> Havia uma anormalia . estando mais frio que o normal ...o que poderá indiciar que efectivamente haja uma maior formação do gelo nessa zona, o que não quer dizer que seja uma inversão na tendência ... mas simplesmente que naquela zona a temperatura está mais baixa ... e consequentemente mais formação de gelo !!
> Mas pode ser somente localizado !!



Estamos a falar de icebergues da Antártida. Estes são bocados da "banquise" que caiem no mar. Ora para se formar gelo, além de temperaturas negativas o que é necessário é água. Portanto a espessura da "banquise" é tanto maior quanto maior for a precipitação. 

Já agora um problemito para os warmers. 
Se a temperatura aumenta então a evaporação também aumenta. A atmosfera global o máximo que suporta são 14,3% da água total existente no Globo (Budiko). Ora se "sobe" num lado tem de "descer" noutro. Assim se aumenta a evaporação também tem obrigatóriamente de aumentar a precipitação. Como a precipitação nas altas latitudes naturalmente também aumentará, então as "banquises" de gelo também aumentarão de espessura.
Assim aumento da temperatura aumento da espessura dos gelos polares.


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2006 às 22:39)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Estamos a falar de icebergues da Antártida. Estes são bocados da "banquise" que caiem no mar. Ora para se formar gelo, além de temperaturas negativas o que é necessário é água. Portanto a espessura da "banquise" é tanto maior quanto maior for a precipitação.
> 
> Já agora um problemito para os warmers.
> Se a temperatura aumenta então a evaporação também aumenta. A atmosfera global o máximo que suporta são 14,3% da água total existente no Globo (Budiko). Ora se "sobe" num lado tem de "descer" noutro. Assim se aumenta a evaporação também tem obrigatóriamente de aumentar a precipitação. Como a precipitação nas altas latitudes naturalmente também aumentará, então as "banquises" de gelo também aumentarão de espessura.
> Assim aumento da temperatura aumento da espessura dos gelos polares.



Uma boa maneira de comprovar isso seria saber se as eras glaciares costumam ser antecedidas por óptimos climáticos não?


----------



## LUPER (13 Dez 2006 às 22:46)

Cumulonimbus disse:


> Estamos a falar de icebergues da Antártida. Estes são bocados da "banquise" que caiem no mar. Ora para se formar gelo, além de temperaturas negativas o que é necessário é água. Portanto a espessura da "banquise" é tanto maior quanto maior for a precipitação.
> 
> Já agora um problemito para os warmers.
> Se a temperatura aumenta então a evaporação também aumenta. A atmosfera global o máximo que suporta são 14,3% da água total existente no Globo (Budiko). Ora se "sobe" num lado tem de "descer" noutro. Assim se aumenta a evaporação também tem obrigatóriamente de aumentar a precipitação. Como a precipitação nas altas latitudes naturalmente também aumentará, então as "banquises" de gelo também aumentarão de espessura.
> Assim aumento da temperatura aumento da espessura dos gelos polares.



E o que é que começa as glaciações? Ora quem sabe?Será o excesso de precipitação?Quanto mais evapora, mais precipita, mais neve, mais cobertura de gelo, maior espessura, que origina mais frio, e depois vem o efeito bola de neve. O final da história já conhecem


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

Uma explicação para as glaciações é, por exemplo, a variação da órbita terrestre junto com uma diminuição da inclinação do eixo da terra. A uma escala geológica, a própria alteração na disposição dos continentes tem enormes implicações climáticas e pode estar na origem de glaciações.


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2006 às 23:10)

Dan disse:


> A uma escala geológica, a própria alteração na disposição dos continentes tem enormes implicações climáticas e pode estar na origem de glaciações.



Mas aí são milhões de anos que estamos a falar. E desde que temos a configuração semelhante à actual (aproximadamente desde o Paleoceno, há 58.000.000 de anos) já tivemos só nos últimos 4 milhões de anos, 14 eras glaciares, sendo que a maior de todas foi a de Wurm IV, há apenas 10.000 anos.


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2006 às 23:16)

Dan disse:


> Uma explicação para as glaciações é, por exemplo, a variação da órbita terrestre junto com uma diminuição da inclinação do eixo da terra.



É verdade. Nos anos trinta o sérvio *Milankovitch *relacionou a variação dos três ciclos (inclinação, precessão e a variação da elipse da órbita da terra).


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 23:27)

Minho disse:


> É verdade. Nos anos trinta o sérvio *Milankovitch *relacionou a variação dos três ciclos (inclinação, precessão e a variação da elipse da órbita da terra).



Os ciclos de Milankovich dão uma explicação para estas eras glaciares mais recentes.


----------



## LUPER (13 Dez 2006 às 23:41)

http://www.homepage.montana.edu/~geol445/hyperglac/time1/milankov.htm~

pros curiosos  , mas claro que isto tudo tem a ver com o peso do CO2 na atmosfera que obriga a Terra a inclinar


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2006 às 11:01)

Pois mas uma coisa ... é nevar, nevar até termos 10 metros de altura de neve .. mais tarde dando origem a um enorme bloco de gelo ... 
 Outra coisa é o congelamento da água do mar e estava da espessura do gelo no mar não fora do mar ..
 Efectiavemente quanto mais precipitação nas altas latitudes .. mais gelo acima do nível do mar ... mas as montanhas de gelo são normalmente formadas devido a choques entre grandes blocos de gelo !!
  Agora dizer que o aumento da temperatura nas altas latitudes ... implica o aumento tamanho dos blocos de gelo(icebergs) e outros .. é errado!!
 Tem que haver frio + precipitação ... não calor + precipitação !!


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 13:26)

Bem isto está animado!!!
Fico contente  
bem,

existem estudos recentes que comprovam que algumas alterações climáticas foram provocadas e sentidas em muito pouco espaço de tempo, devido a erupções vulcânicas violentas..

Uma teoria que agora esta a emergir e a qual acho interessante é o facto de que se o gelo dos polos derreter isso vai criar um aumento do nível de água do mar e consecutivamente o seu peso será maior face à ocupação em área ( num espaço de tempo mais alargado), pelo que um maior peso na placa Atlântica irá fazer com que exista uma destabilização com as placas continentais, nomeadamente o nosso caso com a Euroasática e, despoltar uma série de violentas erupções vulcânicas ( Med. até à India),  que poderão mudarar face do planeta ao nível climático (isto num espaço de tempo muito curto e que alguns  especialistas defendem ter já acontecido)  
Se já afirmam que o gelo vai derreter todo em 2040, o que acima mencionei  poderá então ser mais cedo do que julgamos...

O aquecimento é actual mas as suas consequências podem já se fazerem sentir em poucas décadas, o chamado efeito figorifico, onde aquece e ao mesmo tempo arrefece e se aquecer demais a máquina explode..

A atmosfera da terra é como um sistema onde á a mais ou menos num determinado momento, terá como consequência a compensação do oposto noutro local, portanto o AG é uma fase passageira...


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 14:09)

Seringador disse:


> Bem isto está animado!!!
> Fico contente
> bem,
> 
> ...




O que se afirma que vai terminar em 2040 é apenas a camada e gelo do oceano Árctico no Verão. Essa camada de gelo terá, quanto muito, alguns metros de espessura. Os gelos da calote da Gronelândia, mesmo que a temperatura suba bastante, não desaparecem tão rapidamente. Isto se estes cenários catastrofistas se concretizarem, o que duvido


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 14:13)

Dan disse:


> O que se afirma que vai terminar em 2040 é apenas a camada e gelo do oceano Árctico no Verão. Essa camada de gelo terá, quanto muito, alguns metros de espessura. Os gelos da calote da Gronelândia, mesmo que a temperatura suba bastante, não desaparecem tão rapidamente. Isto se estes cenários catastrofistas se concretizarem, o que duvido



Estava a ser irónico nessa afirmação Dan 
Pois isso é o que o estudo indica, mas o que os media divulgam é que VAI acabar daqui a 40 anos, como foi o caso da TVI e RTP1.. 
também estou convencido que não será bem assim mas, enfim é a corrente do AG.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2006 às 14:25)

Seringador disse:


> Estava a ser irónico nessa afirmação Dan
> Pois isso é o que o estudo indica, mas o que os media divulgam é que VAI acabar daqui a 40 anos, como foi o caso da TVI e RTP1..
> também estou convencido que não será bem assim mas, enfim é a corrente do AG.



Os media tentam sempre explorar a falta de conhecimentos para criar medo nas pessoas. O medo e a catástrofe vendem mais.


----------



## Luis França (14 Dez 2006 às 14:55)

Isto está a ficar interessante.
Não nos esqueçamos também que a "falta de peso" (da massa gelada que derrete) nas calotes pode provocar novos eventos sísmicos nessas zonas provocando mais crevasses nos gelos, ajudando à sua desagregação. Além do peso exercido nos oceanos, existe também uma diminuição de pressão nos glaciares que derreteram e nas calotes polares. Portanto, mais degelo mais sismos! digo eu...!


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 15:04)

Luis França disse:


> Isto está a ficar interessante.
> Não nos esqueçamos também que a "falta de peso" (da massa gelada que derrete) nas calotes pode provocar novos eventos sísmicos nessas zonas provocando mais crevasses nos gelos, ajudando à sua desagregação. Além do peso exercido nos oceanos, existe também uma diminuição de pressão nos glaciares que derreteram e nas calotes polares. Portanto, mais degelo mais sismos! digo eu...!



Será que é assim tao linear???


----------



## Luis França (14 Dez 2006 às 15:44)

Não sei se será tão linear mas deve andar lá perto. O tempo o dirá! Mas quando observamos sismos diários e vemos sismos no próprio pólo norte/sul ou no círculo polar dá que pensar! Veremos num futuro próximo...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 15:50)

Aqui ficam 2 sites interessantes sobre o assunto que o Luis introduziu:


http://online.wsj.com/public/articl...Kz2szefZXutgTSbaDI_20070608.html?mod=rss_free

http://psychoanalystsopposewar.org/...bal-warming-earthquakes-ad-volcanic-activity/


----------



## Cumulonimbus (15 Dez 2006 às 12:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois mas uma coisa ... é nevar, nevar até termos 10 metros de altura de neve .. mais tarde dando origem a um enorme bloco de gelo ...
> Outra coisa é o congelamento da água do mar e estava da espessura do gelo no mar não fora do mar ..
> Efectiavemente quanto mais precipitação nas altas latitudes .. mais gelo acima do nível do mar ... mas as montanhas de gelo são normalmente formadas devido a choques entre grandes blocos de gelo !!
> Agora dizer que o aumento da temperatura nas altas latitudes ... implica o aumento tamanho dos blocos de gelo(icebergs) e outros .. é errado!!
> Tem que haver frio + precipitação ... não calor + precipitação !!




Vamos-nos entender!
1 kilograma de água (não falo em volume) transforma-se em 1 kilo de gelo quer a temperatura esteja por exemplo a -5ºC ou a -30ºC.
A temperatura, mesmo abaixo do ponto de congelação, não produz gelo, cria é condições para a água congelar. 

Os icebergues de grande espessura são os enormes blocos que se desprendem da "banquise" continental, devido essencialmente ao movimento dos glaciares.
Os formados no mar são normalmente mais extensos em superfície mas muito menos espessos.

O congelamento da água do mar entra com outros parametros como a salinidade, densidade e calor específico, tendo como efeito o congelamento só até determinada profundidade.


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

Boas,

Apesar de emtermos gerais existe um atraso na formação de gelo a Norte, 
Ártico
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.1.jpg

MMar de Bering
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.2.jpg

Gronelândia
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.5.jpg

O mar de Berents parece que está em Maio  mas setá superior ao do anop passado
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.6.jpg

parece que se as previsões se mantiverem poderá acelarar um crescimento brutal nesta área e parece que o estreiro entre a gronelândia e Islândia poderá fechar e, que caso occorra, será a primeira vez desde muitos anos.... 
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/arctic.1.jpg


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 16:09)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Apesar de emtermos gerais existe um atraso na formação de gelo a Norte,
> Ártico
> ...




Bem...os gráficos estão brutais....principalmente o mar de berents....

De qualquer maneira está em linha com as anomalias brutais da temperatura que se tem vindo a verificar na europa neste inverno (excluindo esta ultima semana)


----------



## Luis França (8 Fev 2007 às 23:47)

http://www.iceagenow.com/Growing_Glaciers.htm


----------



## Santos (9 Fev 2007 às 00:05)

Luis França disse:


> http://www.iceagenow.com/Growing_Glaciers.htm



Estou sem palavras ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 00:22)

Luis França disse:


> http://www.iceagenow.com/Growing_Glaciers.htm



Luis mais uma vez EXCELENTE!!!

E tudo com dados e exemplos! Muito bom , mais uma confirmação da grande trama mundial do _diz que_ aquecimento global...


----------

